# No bootable Device



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m at a complete lose!! Updated my Acer Aspire laptop running Windows 10 when it restarted it was a consistent loop of windows prompts for repairs due to not starting up. I have tried about everything from unplugging internally to command prompts to repair with absolutely no change!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSG!!

Updated from what to what?


----------



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

Gr3iz said:


> Hello and welcome to TSG!!
> 
> Updated from what to what?


I have no idea to be honest it was a windows update tho


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, so it was just a regular Windows Update, then. It sounds like it may have gone awry. Sometimes updates don't complete properly and end up corrupting important files. Often the automatic repair process can fix it, but not always. 

Have you got all of your important data (documents, pictures, etc.) backed up? It may come down to reinstalling Windows which will wipe out everything on the drive.


----------



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

Gr3iz said:


> OK, so it was just a regular Windows Update, then. It sounds like it may have gone awry. Sometimes updates don't complete properly and end up corrupting important files. Often the automatic repair process can fix it, but not always.
> 
> Have you got all of your important data (documents, pictures, etc.) backed up? It may come down to reinstalling Windows which will wipe out everything on the drive.





Gr3iz said:


> OK, so it was just a regular Windows Update, then. It sounds like it may have gone awry. Sometimes updates don't complete properly and end up corrupting important files. Often the automatic repair process can fix it, but not always.
> 
> Have you got all of your important data (documents, pictures, etc.) backed up? It may come down to reinstalling Windows which will wipe out everything on the drive.


there is nothing saved on there I'm concerned with. I always saved pictures to Google Photos but I have no recovery disk to even restore it.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you got access to another Windows PC Or a friend with one? You'd need to download the Windows Media Creation Tool and create a bootable flashdrive. You'd use that to reinstall Win10. You'd also get the newest version, so no need to update immediately. Be sure to get it directly from Microsoft, for security.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Mark's recommendation should easily work. I did it in the past when I was having unresponsive File Explorer issues. Make sure your thumb drive has at least 8 GB capacity. (I tried 4GB. Mistake. Microsoft yelled at me!.) As you know the existing data on that thumb drive will be lost.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO

Assuming your Acer came with Windows 10 (or you upgraded it) or you purchased the license, you don't need to enter any code during fresh installation.


----------



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks I’ll give that a try this evening and yes it came with Windows 10.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

That creation tool will give you two options. Either you will get rid of everything and your Acer will look like as if you just purchased it or it will let you keep every software you installed after you purchased it. I decided to just install Windows 10. No issues at all. If you don’t care just do clean install. Good luck.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If you have very little on it to lose, I'd choose to wipe the existing and install from scratch. It will probably not be exactly as you first booted it after purchase. You won't have any of the bloatware that the manufacturer probably loaded on it. It will be cleaner.

When you boot from the flashdrive, start through the process. At the point (early on) when it asks where you wish to install Windows, select Advanced. Highlight each of the existing partitions in turn and "Delete". Once you've got 100% unallocated space, continue with the installation. It won't take long at all. It will take longer to set everything up after. Don't forget to get the drivers from the manufacturer's web site. Start with the chipset drivers first, then the rest, video, audio, network, wireless, etc.


----------



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

So I download the windows on a flash drive then stick it in the laptop and power on but then what??


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

No. You need to run that program (Windows Media Creation Tool) on a working Windows system. When you start, you'll be posed a question of whether to update the current system or a different computer. You'll select the second option. Then you will be able to create a bootable flashdrive. That is what you will use to boot the problem system.


----------



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

Okay I done exactly as it said to do on the WMC and still my laptop wont go past the Acer logo at the startup. I put the flashdrive back in my desktop and its not the flashdrive.


----------



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

It doesn’t set up


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

So, does the laptop start to boot from the flashdrive?

Can you boot your desktop with that flashdrive? You can cancel before it starts to install Windows, just want to be sure it is bootable.


----------



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

Lsanspree said:


> It doesn't set up


This is what I'm getting


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

When you first power on, start pressing (probably) <F12> repeatedly until you get a Boot Menu. Select the USB port with the flashdrive.


----------



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

It will attempt to boot my Desktop but my laptop now is a black screen with dots


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you get the Boot Menu on the laptop? Did you have an option to boot from USB?


----------



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

I can boot my Hp desktop from the flashdrive but the laptop stops after I start the windows install and acts as tho something is missing


----------



## Lsanspree (Dec 19, 2021)

Gr3iz said:


> Did you get the Boot Menu on the laptop? Did you have an option to boot from USB?


I have it set to boot from usb


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

When you boot from the USB, you should get to a point where Windows asks you where you want to install it. You will need to select Advanced and delete each of the existing partitions in turn. Once you have 100% unallocated space, choose Next to start installing Windows.

From your screenshot, it looks like you are trying to restore Windows.


----------

